# my cold winter electric problems



## slum (Oct 16, 2007)

i am trying to find ways of turning power on in a building. I think it just needs a flip of a switch. but then the meter will read it. How do i bypass the box or, just fuck that and jump from the power lines? any input is usefull. 

(if some one already threaded this, i didn't see. And maybe somebody can point that out to me to.)


----------



## ogre (Oct 30, 2007)

if you dont need to worry about people seeing smoke and theres no chimney you can make a makeshit fireplace out of some sort of metal containers and run a pipe outa the window just an idea i had never tried it out


----------



## finn (Oct 30, 2007)

Are you just looking for heat? You can use a camping stove- one that uses white gas- and have a pipe to let out the hot air so it doesn't set the ceiling on fire. You can use galvanized EMT conduit if there isn't any duct. You'll use fuel, but it's pretty cheap compared to the other stove fuels.


----------



## shasellette (Oct 31, 2007)

in South Africa all the people who live in townships use paraffin heaters
i dunno how they work or where to find them, but winters get pretty cold down in cape town especially living in a shack, they are cheap and can keep a whole shack warm 
well they are cheap in Africa anyways, i dunno how common they are here, but you might be able to find one for free, or steal one from somewhere


----------

